# help - tax as a consultant



## tonia99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to have some tax advice. 

Today I was at tax office for many hours but didnt get much wiser..

I am an independent consultant for a US company and I am expected to take care of my taxes and pay to the country I live in. 

So I registered as self employed here in Spain when we arrived in November. 

And now I went to the tax office because I wanted to change from the direct estimations method (which needs double entry system book-keeping) to the modulos system because I get a salary that is the same every month.

But no, they could not understand what my task (consulting) is, and said I am not allowed to chnage. 

Is anyone else a consultant and what tax system do you pay your taxes with? 

Im not happy that I have to have the direct estimations method, because I do not sell anything, I always get a fixed salary from the company I am a conultant for and it is a service so it should not require VAT, or am I totally wroing here?

The quaterly tax declaration is also a mystery to me, but I will go to a Gestoria on Monday, maybe they can help..


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

You need a GOOD tax advisor. Or a Gestoria that knows what they're doing.

afaicr from a chat with the Chamber of Commerce (some 5 years ago now) - Being AUTONOMO means VAT and quarterly declarations. Basically you assume responsibility for your income independent of source. And the fact it's stable is your problem. 

Same applies to members of professions such as architects/lawyers as even if they have a salary CAN practise and submit bills as independents, even if they do not. A guy I work with, constantly complains of this. I've a mate who is an IT consultant - he goes through it too - although I THINK he and and some others have now grouped together and hire a gestor to do it all.


----------

